# Illegal usage by flashmint.com.



## Andrew_photo (Apr 4, 2008)

Hello, I was looking for website template. Need my own photo gallery on the web.
So I typed "flash template" in google and on the first place was www.flashmint.com. there's a lot of photography flash templates.
And what did I find??  A few of mine photos.  I didn't know anything about they're there. No one didn't even try to contact me. I sent email to their support. Waiting for answer. :x

Look through flashmint.com they're using a lot of cool photos in their templates. Btw if anyone know where did they could get such photos?

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## 68Whiskey (Apr 4, 2008)

Andrew_photo said:


> Hello, I was looking for website template. Need my own photo gallery on the web.
> So I typed "flash template" in google and on the first place was www.flashmint.com. there's a lot of photography flash templates.
> And what did I find??  A few of mine photos.  I didn't know anything about they're there. No one didn't even try to contact me. I sent email to their support. Waiting for answer. :x
> 
> ...



Well if they do not return your email, hunt them down and try to find a address. Their website is hosted in The Netherlands, so it might be hard to get what you are wanting out of them if they are in another country.

The templates they make look like crap anyway. Just get one from http://bludomain.com/


----------



## Andrew_photo (Apr 4, 2008)

I wanna find out where did they take all those photos.


----------



## Andrew_photo (Apr 4, 2008)

If u have some info about where did they take photos for those templates. please tell me. cos I think they dont pay for photos


----------



## 68Whiskey (Apr 4, 2008)

Andrew_photo said:


> I wanna find out where did they take all those photos.



Well you must have put them online at one point in time and that is how they got a hold of them. If you never put your images online to show others, than they are not yours.


----------



## dvduval (Apr 4, 2008)

You'd be surprised. Many hosts will help you, so be sure to send an email to the host's abuse department. Also, you can go above the host, and contact the data center.


----------



## 68Whiskey (Apr 4, 2008)

dvduval said:


> You'd be surprised. Many hosts will help you, so be sure to send an email to the host's abuse department. Also, you can go above the host, and contact the data center.



Many datacenters and hosts just send a email to the owner asking them to take it down, not demanding. The US's largest datacenters will not even take down servers operating warez websites without a court order.


----------



## Andrew_photo (Apr 5, 2008)

Still waiting for email. does anybody know where does they gets their photos from?


----------



## Exim (Apr 5, 2008)

I would recommend you to use templatemonster.com or 7templates.com 
They have great variety of cool photo galleries. Btw, just made a search for flashmint.com and noticed that this site is for sale  at http://www.sedo.com/search/details.php4?domain=flashmint.com&tracked=&partnerid=&language=us
Hhm,


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 5, 2008)

Andrew_photo said:


> Still waiting for email. does anybody know where does they gets their photos from?


It's difficult to imagine anyone other than someone from flashmint could answer that, don't you think?


----------



## JHF Photography (Apr 7, 2008)

Andrew_photo said:


> Still waiting for email. does anybody know where does they gets their photos from?


 
The question you need to be asking is "where have I posted my pics online?" So where do you have your work posted? That would be the source point that someone would take your pictures from.

Jason

P.S. Everybody else in this thread has made some great points... perhaps you should be reading the responses instead of asking the same question over and over?


----------



## LAW2 (Apr 7, 2008)

My experience on forums has caused me to develop Troll-dar and mine is beeping right now. The join date is this month, the limited number of posts, the broken English, the repeating of the question and the desire for us to visit another website. 

I hope I am wrong.


----------



## Andrew_photo (Apr 8, 2008)

LAW2 said:


> My experience on forums has caused me to develop Troll-dar and mine is beeping right now. The join date is this month, the limited number of posts, the broken English, the repeating of the question and the desire for us to visit another website.
> 
> I hope I am wrong.


Wrong. I don't need you to visit that website. I told u that there are my photos.
Almost all of us became to this forum with only one question and limited number of posts 

BTw, I already know where did they take my photos. I wonna know where did they take all of those photos that they're using in their templates cos I liked some and wondering where can i see them in bigger size.


----------



## photo_storage (Apr 10, 2008)

Andrew_photo said:


> Wrong. I don't need you to visit that website. I told u that there are my photos.
> Almost all of us became to this forum with only one question and limited number of posts
> 
> BTw, I already know where did they take my photos. I wonna know where did they take all of those photos that they're using in their templates cos I liked some and wondering where can i see them in bigger size.



use google to find photos


----------



## Exim (Apr 10, 2008)

Entirely agree with JHF_Photography, first you say that your photos were stolen, then asking about where they took the photos used in the templates...


----------



## indipromo (Apr 10, 2008)

Andrew is right, the photos not legal.
Please kindly use templatemonster.com for your foto sites not to infringe the law.


----------



## Arch (Apr 10, 2008)

not only is this thread not making any sense, i.e. how are any TPF members suppose to know where some template site steals thier photos from... but now its turning into a spam/advertising thread. So... locked.


----------

